# Myths about survival



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's another one, much better info.



> Myths about survivalism
> If you're considering living the survivalist lifestyle, you should know the truth about these myths?
> 
> 1. It's just like camping.
> ...


http://thesurvivalmom.com/the-top-8-deadly-myths-about-survivalism/


----------



## stan15 (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with your post, 6 months ago my wife and I out right bought 10 acres of land with a house on it, since then we have got ten chickens, 9 hens and 1 rooster, three rabbits, 1 buck, 2 doe's, we have planted a garden and started working with solar panels, our grand kids have spent up to one week at a time with us and they love learning about nature and seeing how things should be.


----------



## stan15 (Mar 18, 2014)

We are currently getting 8 eggs a day and our rabbits gave birth two weeks ago, the garden is starting to produce and I've been working on different power sources just in case. We also have people out here just like us to band together if need be.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 is right on the money ,living the shtf life fulltime is no joke is totally different from a fulltime farm living ,at the farm we raise animals planted vegetables for sale and profit we barter with the neighbors for everything and anything we lived the free life no stress no worries no fears. I also grow up in that environment right next to the other siblings and from day one we knew what to do, in today’s society kids are lazy and addicted to the air-condition, cell phones, computer games, fancy cars and moving the family to that type of life won`t be easy and in a shtf situation everybody most be aboard or the system will fail. You will also need to trust others which totally goes against the mentality of many survivalist and alone in the woods is no joke.After many articles and movies I have come to the conclusion that the best way to survive is by been invisible.On the Invisible Man movie of 1933(the best ever) he was safe as long as he remain invincible, his foot tracks did him in .In a shtf scenario or living hidden in the woods somewhere you will be safe as long as your solar panel is small, your vehicle floats on air vs wheels, your generator is totally silent and the farm is, well invisible too. You must not attract attention the more gadgets the more attention, just like in a crowded place in a clown suit We all like big things, trucks, motorhomes, houses, but they all have a tremendous upkeep and in a shtf situation upkeeps are hard to come by for the long run, surviving is hard work but simple and if you read your history during the Great Depression the dirt poor farmer feed his family and made money by selling his apples or corn muffins from his fields. I was not born during those times but I grow up under a totalitarian government and to this day the Cuban people suffer food rationing, limited power and water and fuel My folks lived off the farm and even today without power they have a better living than those poor souls in the city, they sell vegetables, cured pork in to hams, bacon honey,wax candles , and they barter like crazy .The lesson here if any is to keep it as simple as possible to maintain a small foot print in the world may be the only way to survived it .


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

Great list... agree with #6- you can't "convince" anyone to this stuff. It's a mindset. You can give information and share ideas, but if they don't believe in it, it's a hard way to live, especially if they are not forward thinking. Becoming self-sufficient has to do with thinking of the future and how you want to be in charge of how that future plays out.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with everything, well maybe not all gadgets.
I think Solar cookers, solar greenhouse, solar hot beds, solar panels will last longer & make life better then it could be.
Stone/rocks around a fruit tree can raise the temperature 1-5 degrees though the night, this also helps on a green house floor. Plant the same fruit trees against a south wall will help also.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

> 3. Your neighbors will gather around and help each other.
> 
> Think about your neighbors who haven't got a clue, or can't bear the thought, of their comfy suburban lives changing when the reality of where society is going hits them, "upside the head". What if your neighbors can't get their daily supply of cigarettes, beer, Prozac, soda pop, etc., etc., etc.? Are they going to be the kind of people you can depend on? For how long?


When we have had a couple epic snow storms, the neighborhood men have banded together and shoveled out the garage doors, sidewalks and driveways. I can see the possibilities of some things happening like this in a SHTF situation, but I can also see helplessness, hysteria, and a lack of basic supplies. There will always be givers, but there may be way more takers, depending upon where you live and who your neighbors are.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> When we have had a couple epic snow storms, the neighborhood men have banded together and shoveled out the garage doors, sidewalks and driveways. I can see the possibilities of some things happening like this in a SHTF situation, but I can also see helplessness, hysteria, and a lack of basic supplies. There will always be givers, but there may be way more takers, depending upon where you live and who your neighbors are and where you live.


I agree that in a short term crisis people will continue to function as a community. But if the crisis is not over quickly and relief is not delivered in a timely manner, I think it will become dog eat dog with surprising expedience. At least for a time.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 another great point ,we saw the reaction of some members of the community right after Katrina, coastal city build bellow sea level was only a matter of time before disaster struck but many decided to stay many were not prepared for the results of the storm even after the city was advice of the coming event and many took the easy way out ,looting ,stealing ,setting fires ,actually doing what they normally do in a regular basis ,living the life of crime instead of trying to get a better one. We here after Andrew saw the same thing ,the unprepared criminal element out destroying and stealing while the prepared citizen waited out for the coming help and surviving in their supplies and wits ,neighborhoods out of the main damage areas where warn to be on the lookout for the predators that we would be on our own do to police trying to keep control of them in their zones ,we actually block our street and took turns making sure only the residents were allow in .A few weeks without power in some areas other had power within a week or so but I had more than enough fuel and supplies ,hell I`m still eating my canned goods from those days, the point here is that there will always be some form of chaos and the unprepared will suffer the most.


----------

